# Gun Safe ????????



## Walkie Takie (Aug 13, 2012)

need one ,, to get the wife off my back ./////
 short story , brother inlaw home was broken into last WED .  near Loganville , in Gwinnett co ,   lost all his guns and his ( dads old guns )       and the tv and computers and the house was just trashed      
 just so many  sorry thiefs out there now ...  and their neighborhood is 3 time s better than where we live 
     we have the group of kids walking the streets and out of school and don't want a job , just looking for something to steal     one in jail and will be out around Christmas    
 so we are looking for one ///  and need info on whats a good deal ,and a good safe ??????  was looking at Dicks , BassPro,  to start , 
 looks like most are made in china or the metal from china ??????   and they want 325 .00 for a delv   
trying to stay around 1000.00 buck and maybe delv it w/4 good friends  ,  ???  something for 20 guns and a shelf or two for the wife stuff  //////
 thanks for any info ..
 w/t


----------



## Beenthere&donethat (Aug 13, 2012)

Go see David at David's Gun Room/ Liberty Safes Atlanta. David and Mary are great folks and they have a good selection of Liberty safes.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Aug 13, 2012)

Tractor Supply has run some sales with great deals on Cannon safes from time to time, keep an eye on their website.


----------



## john costa (Aug 13, 2012)

Second Tractor Supply. Best price around. Ask for a deal, most times , you'll get one.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Aug 14, 2012)

Steve- Go to Tractor Supply like was mentioned in previous thread, they run the Canon's on sale from timt to time. Good quality safe for the money.


----------



## ROBD (Aug 14, 2012)

I got a 24 gun Winchester safe from TSC around Memorial Day...I looked for 6 months and they had the best deal around.  I rented an appliance dolly from home depot and the wife and I were able to move it into the house ourselves.  Their website states that they will charge $100 to deliver the safe.  I just had them put it on the back of a trailer.


----------



## 021 (Aug 14, 2012)

Whatever you do, get something. Your average idiot
is looking to hit and run, not to mention their mechanical
skills don't run much past breaking glass.


----------



## RedGATitan (Aug 18, 2012)

There's a company in North Augusta, SC (just across the river from Augusta) that a couple of my co-workers bought safes from. I haven't been there but they have both said the prices can't be beat. They have new abd some scratch and dent that are even cheaper.
Phone number is 803-489-0145. They're only open during the week so this might not help, but thought I'd throw it out there.


----------



## Walkie Takie (Aug 27, 2012)

*safe , the rest of the story*

thanks guys  , looked everwhere ,  and ended up at BPS 
  got the Redhead  Ultra    26 x 36  x 59 tall   750 lbs  about 25 gun safe useing the door ????  plenty of room for what  we needed /////
   ( made in china )   , for pro steel ,per Browning    not granite  ,, was told different from salesman ,      and no paper work inside , didnt match the package on the web site  ,        had to stop by and find a manager to get that .  had to remove the handles to get in the bedroom door  ( they were on w/ locktie  ) of some type  ,  now they are marked -up  from the towels and channellocks ????
  4 friends  to get it off the truck   , after building a 2x 6 ramp into kitchen door   (only 2 steps )    , 
 called davids gun room and he send 2 guys out for  a 150  bucks     ,, OMG    what a mess  they got it in w/ a pallet jack  about torn -upthe walls , trim , and one door knob was just about broken off , ( pro movers )           LORD LORD   
 what  a mess ,   just glad  it over and never again 
 wish I had 2 more weeks to check the others brands out and mover's    ///////////
 but she ( wife ) is happy and no one got hurt in the move 
 thanks again   w/t


----------



## jiggabelly (Sep 6, 2012)

*Gun safe solution*

I just bought a Liberty safe yesterday from Randy's Pawn shop in Trenton Ga.  Yes it was a haul up there but he made it very worth while. 

He placed it in my safe room last night and I am a very happy camper...good folks and they have a big load of safes and sale coming up later this month. They have scratch and dents too!


----------

